

Ask HN: Learning Heroku - arithmetic

I'm beginning to learn Heroku for a side-project. What are the best resources out there? Are there any books you'd recommend? Any good blog posts, documentation etc.? Please share them all!
======
wait
There are also some screencasts scattered around the Heroku blog. For example,
I was just using their screencast on New Relic and the queue depth:

[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/3/8/heroku_casts_queue_...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/3/8/heroku_casts_queue_depth_new_relic/)

I also recently used another screencast for setting up a Sinatra app. It's
incredibly simple, go figure:

<http://twilio.heroku.com/>

Very helpful. The Heroku docs also have a lot of information about the Heroku
specific stuff that you might want to read about (like dynos and the backlog).

~~~
arithmetic
This is great! Thank you!

------
bbgm
The Heroku docs are great. Michael Hartl's <http://www.railstutorial.org>
Chapter 1.4 also covers that well

------
ryanto
<http://docs.heroku.com/> \- I am sure you have seen this, but there is a ton
of good info here.

